# موضوع جاد بلانقاش حاد !!!



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اشتد الخلاف واحتد النقاش ....وضاعت اصوات الحق والسلام ...
لذلك قررت فتح هذا الموضوع بلا غرض سىء والله يشهد على....
كل مااريده هو اجابات وردود لاسئله هامه ((من وجهه نظرى على الاقل))....
من حق الكل مسيحى ومسلم المشاركه ولكن باحترام....
وسابدا بنعمه المسيح ببعض الاسئله :
1_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟
2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟
3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟
4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟
5_هل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ؟
ملحوظه هامه الاجابات تعبر عن راى قائلها الشخصى .....
                                       :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## ابن ياسين (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق وخاتم النبيين والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين

 حقيقة اسألة شيقة وسهلة واجاباتها ابسط واجمل وايسر



> 1_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق


قال عز من قائل فى محكم تنزيله
_(_( 7 لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ 8 إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ أَن تَوَلَّوْهُمْ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ _)_)[/SIZE]



> 2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟


 الحب فى الاسلام  نوعين حب فطرى طبعى وحب فرض
 الحب الطبعى هو كمثل حب الانسان لأخيه وأمه وابيه  يحب الانسان اهله بالفطرة وهكذا الأصدقاء 
وهذا لا يستطيع الانسان ان يحرم نفسه من هذا الحب لنه حب الانسان مجبول ومفطور عليه وهذا النوع اذا ابتغى به الانسان مرضاة الله جزاه الله به خيرا وكتبه فى ميزان حسناته 
 ام النوع الثانى وهو حب الفرض وهو حب الله
 وكل حب لابد ان يكون تابع لهذا الحب   فلا يغلب حب بشر وان كان رسول الله حب الله ذاته
قال تعالى((وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ أَندَاداً يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِّلّهِ وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعاً وَأَنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ 165__البقرة)))
  وحب الرسل ايضا صلوات الله عليهم وتسليمه تابع لحب الله
 ولا يجوز ان يطغى حب الانسان على حب الله واذا زاء فهو يصبح كحب الند المذكور فى الايه السابقة
 وهناك الحب فى الله والبغض فى الله
 حب كل ما يحبه الله ورسوله وبغضل كل ما يبغضه الله ورسوله 
 فالله تعالى لا يحب الفساد ولا يحب  المفسدين ولا الظالمين وكذلك رسوله فقد قال تعالى(_____ وعلى هذا فنحن لا نحب ما لا يحبه  والله ايضا لا حيب الكافرين
 والنصارى ذكرهم الله تعالى فى القرآن الكريم بالكفر(قال تعالى(__
 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ 72 لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ 73)) المائدة
 فقد أكدها الله فى الايتين السابقتين وختمهما بقوله تعالى((أَفَلاَ يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 74)))

اذن الشاهد  فالله لا يحب الكافرين وقد اكد الله تعالى ان النصارى او المسيحيين  كفار لهذا شرعا لا يجوز حب من كفر بالله وعادى الله عز وجل ولم يفعل اقل حقوق الله( قال صلى الله عليه وسلم __
 حق الله على العباد أن يعبدوه لا يشركوا به شيئا) 

 ولكن هذا لا يمنع الود والتعايش السلمى كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم( من آذى ذميا فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة)
 وقال تعالى ( لا يجرمنكم شنئان قوما ألا تعدلوا أعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى)

 وايضا الأية الأخرى المذكور اعلاه من سورة الممتحنة
(( قال تعالى((((----------
عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُم مِّنْهُم مَّوَدَّةً وَاللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 7 لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ 
)))

 ومعذرة للوقت  فقط  وللحديث بقية
 والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*رساله هامه....*

اخوى ابن ياسين.....
**انا لا اريد الاستشهاد من القران لانك مش هتقول ان كتابك وحش اوكى..
انا عاوز رايك انته كمسلم مش راى القران انا مش فقيييه فيه وعندك اقسام للمناظره فى تلك المواضيع ..
انا احتاج اراء شخصيه والا تحول لموضوع للمناظره ....


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين جاوب الاسئله كلها ارجوك فانا لا ارضى بانصاف الحلول


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟ بشرط تدفع الجزيه او تسلم او تتقتل
2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟بشرط انه ما يبقاش مسيحى
3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟طبعا وكفايه ان المسلمين سايبين رئيس امريكا مسيحى
4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟وده علشان حب المسيحيه للجميع
5_هل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ؟  اكبر جريمه ولابد من اللجوء للسيف اولا وانصر اخاك ظالما ومظلوما


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك يا كوبتك موتنى من الضحك لا لا لا بجد .....
انت فظيع ..........لا وايه كل الاسئله امتياز والله ....
.....يلا ياجماعه ده راى كوبتك اللى زى العسل فين الاراء الباقيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليك يا كوبتك موتنى من الضحك لا لا لا بجد .....
> انت فظيع ..........لا وايه كل الاسئله امتياز والله ....
> .....يلا ياجماعه ده راى كوبتك اللى زى العسل فين الاراء الباقيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ربنا يخليك يا افامينا وياريت تصلى من اجل روك


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اشتد الخلاف واحتد النقاش ....وضاعت اصوات الحق والسلام ...
> لذلك قررت فتح هذا الموضوع بلا غرض سىء والله يشهد على....
> كل مااريده هو اجابات وردود لاسئله هامه ((من وجهه نظرى على الاقل))....
> من حق الكل مسيحى ومسلم المشاركه ولكن باحترام....
> ...



*الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Bino (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شوف يا آفا مينا .... اجابتى على كل الاسئله هتكون بالنفى التام طبعا
باستثناء السؤال الخامس و الذى يتعلق بحصول المحمديين على حقوقهم فى الدول المسيحيه ...
فهم يحصلون على حقوقهم بدرجه كامله .. و أذكر هنا ان فى روما عاصمة ايطاليا يوجد اكبر مسجد فى أوروبا كلها مع العلم أن الفاتيكان يقع داخل روما
و للأمانه الثقافيه فرغم انهم يحصلون على حقوقهم كامله الا انه هناك ليس تعصب  و لكن استياء من كل من يتبع النبى الكذاب فى اوروبا و الولايات المتحده


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اييييييييييييييييييييييه مفيش غير مسلم واحد بس هو اللى دخل رد على الموضوع ..


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اييييييييييييييييييييييه مفيش غير مسلم واحد بس هو اللى دخل رد على الموضوع ..



المسلمين كلهم طلعوا على اوروبا وامريكا بعد ما عرفوا انهم هناك واخدين حقهم


----------



## ابن ياسين (19 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> شوف يا آفا مينا .... اجابتى على كل الاسئله هتكون بالنفى التام طبعا
> باستثناء السؤال الخامس و الذى يتعلق بحصول المحمديين على حقوقهم فى الدول المسيحيه ...
> فهم يحصلون على حقوقهم بدرجه كامله .. و أذكر هنا ان فى روما عاصمة ايطاليا يوجد اكبر مسجد فى أوروبا كلها مع العلم أن الفاتيكان يقع داخل روما
> و للأمانه الثقافيه فرغم انهم يحصلون على حقوقهم كامله الا انه هناك ليس تعصب  و لكن استياء من كل من يتبع النبى الكذاب فى اوروبا و الولايات المتحده



 بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
 اما بعد
 ليس ذنب الاسلام انكم تجهلون به وبحقيقته وجوهره  كما ان ليس ذنب المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم انكم اتخذتموه اله  ورفعته عن درجة العبودية  الى درجة هو ذاته ينكرها 
 ولست اريد ان اغوص فى حوارات حول الوهية المسيح
 و لكى لا نطيل على القارئ سيكون اجابتى مختصرة  واعلموا انكم تريدون اجابة مختصرة وهذا ما يجعلنى بعدم الاستشهاد ولكن سأنحى منحاكم فى مشاركتم السابقة


1_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟
نعم يمكن لغير المسلمين  فى بقعة  ولهم مالنا وعليهم ما علينا هو المساواة فى المواطنة فالجميع مواطن من الدرجة الأولى وخير شاهد بقاء الاديان الوثنية وغيرها حتى الان منذ عهد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم تختفى البوذية ولا الهندوسية ولا اليهودية والمسيحية

2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟
 نعم ما دام لا يعادى الاسلام  ويحاربه بالقول والكلمة  ولا يصر على الكفر مع علمه بالحق
 وندعوا الله له بالهداية(فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات)

3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟
 نعم وليس هناك دليل اعظم من حرية الاعتقاد  واقامة الشعائر والطقوس الدينية  والتمتع بوجود اماكن العبادة كالنائس والاديرة والابريشيات المختلفة فى بقاع البلاد الاسلامية(لهم مالنا وعليهم  ما علينا)

4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟
 غير المسيحين هذه كلمة غير   مطاطة لا تحدد من هو غير المسيحى فغير المسيحى قد يكون هندوسى ا بوذى او  حتى ملحد
 وعلى اعتبار انه المقصود المسلمين  فلا ادل على ان حقوقهم مسلوبة من  غلق البنك الاسلامى والمشاكل المثارة حوله  فى روسبا الارثوذكسية هذه الايام واتهامه باتهامات باطلة وان صحت حتى الاتهامات فهذا لا يعنى غلقه ولكن محاكمة المتهمين  واستمرار البنك مع استبدال المفسدين
 واى حقوق ممكن نتحدث عنها اذا تحدثنا عن الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية  فى العالم الغربى فأى حق ممكن يتحدث عنه امام اذدراء المقدسات الدينية للمسلمين
 واذا تحدثنا عن امريكا المسحية فالمسلم  ارهابى  سواء صدر منه شيئا ام لا
 حتى كبار المسئولين المسلمين لكى يستطيع دخول دولة اوربية او امريكا لابد ان يفتش حتى خلع الاحذية والله اعلم ماذا ايضا وهذه صفعة ضد حقوق الانسان

واايضا مذابح المسليمن فى البلقان ليست بعيدة وليس هناك تعليق بعدكلمة مذابح
 تحياتى  للحقوق


 اما القائل بان حقوقهم مستوفاة ويستدل على وجود مسجد فى الفاتيكان فهذا جد استخفاف بالتاريخ
 من الذى قال ان الفاتيكان هى عاصمة العالم المسيحى ومن الذى اعطاها الصبغة الدينية لتكن المركز   الاول ان المتابع للتاريخ المسيحى سيجد ان النظم السياسية هى التى اعطت روما هذا المركز وليس هناك اى صبغة شرعية مسيحية بل هو الحكم والتاريخ وليس الدين كما ان الفاتيكان هى عاصمة لطائفة واحدة فقط من طوائف المسيحية المتزايدة فى العالم فأين من ذلك البروستانت بطوائفهم والارثوذكس بطوائفهم التابعة وغيرهم
 هذا حقا خداع للقائ وتضليل 
  اكبر مقر للارثوذكس فى العالم موجود فى قلب العالم الاسلامى فى مصر فى  وهناك الاف  الكنائس والاديرة وفلسطين هى دولة اسلامية وفيها كنائس منها ما كان قبل الاسلام وكثير منها بنى فع عهد الاسلام 
 وبالنسبة لى عن قريب  الكناءس فى مصر  يتم تطويرها وبناء الجديد  
لو  قسنا على هذا المبدا يبقى المسيحين آخذين حقهم ثال ومثلث كما يقولون


5_هل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ؟
 ليست جريمة


----------



## blank_name (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
> اما بعد
> ليس ذنب الاسلام انكم تجهلون به وبحقيقته وجوهره  كما ان ليس ذنب المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم انكم اتخذتموه اله  ورفعته عن درجة العبودية  الى درجة هو ذاته ينكرها
> ولست اريد ان اغوص فى حوارات حول الوهية المسيح
> ...


مشكور جدا على ردك اخ ابن ياسين رد مهذب جدا+منطقى
رجاء عدم اهانة اى حد لرد باسلوب غير منطقى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*انتبااااااااه*



> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
> اما بعد
> ليس ذنب الاسلام انكم تجهلون به وبحقيقته وجوهره كما ان ليس ذنب المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم انكم اتخذتموه اله ورفعته عن درجة العبودية الى درجة هو ذاته ينكرها
> ولست اريد ان اغوص فى حوارات حول الوهية المسيح
> ...


لا لا لا ....مش بحب كده انت عاوز تقلبها مناظره ولا اييييييييه ..
ايه ذنب المسيح دى وان كان على المعرفه بالدين الاسلامى ايوه ياسيدى انا مش عارف كل حاجه فيه اوكى لكن فيه اعضاء عارفين ودارسين ...خلاص دى نقطه .
النقطه الثانيه كل عضو هنا بيقول رايه الشخصى فقط بدون اى زعل...وكل ماهو مطلوب راى شخصى..بس
النقطه الثالثه بالنسبه بقى لكلامك واحده واحده كده وهارد عليك ماشى ....
olling: olling: olling:


----------



## ابن ياسين (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين 



> انا مش عارف كل حاجه فيه اوكى لكن فيه اعضاء عارفين ودارسين ...خلاص دى نقطه .


 انت بالضبط   بتفكرنى بانسان ماشى فى صحراء قاحلة مليئة بالوحوش المفترسة  ومع ذلك عينه مغلقة وحينما سألوه لماذا تغلق عينك اجاب ورد بأنى صديقى عينيه مفتوحة

 الكلام اليك افامينا
 وتحياتى

ومع العلم ان  صديقه هذا قد يكون غير أمين ويضلله الطريق مادام عينه مغلقة ولا يرى الى اين يسير به صديقه
 واذا سلمنا ان صديقه أمين وليس خائن فقد يكون أعمش  أو نظره ضعيف


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

1_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟
 ايوة طبعا ممكن بس فى المشمش​2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟
  لما يهدر دمه اكيد هيحبه لانه هيدخل الجنه  على قفاه​3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟
طبعا الاسلام بيتكرم عليه وبيتركه اضيق الحدود هو احنا هننب ولا ايه​4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟
 يابنى كفايه قوى انهم سايبن المسحين عايشين فى البلد​5_هل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ؟
  ممكن يكون جريمه لو رحت الكنيسه​


----------



## ابن ياسين (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> avamina قال:
> 
> 
> > اشتد الخلاف واحتد النقاش ....وضاعت اصوات الحق والسلام ...
> ...


----------



## ابن ياسين (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجوا ان يكون هناك نقاش حقيقى واحترام للاخر  فنحن نتكلم عن الله بصرف النظر هل هو اله الحق المبين ام هو اعتقاد لا يقوم على برهان واضح جلى....

  ومعذرة قد لا اتواجد فى المنتدى الفترة القادمة ذلك لانشغالى بالمذاكرة واعذرونى للتاخير
__________________________________________________________________________________
 قال تعالى(
 هَـذَا بَلاَغٌ لِّلنَّاسِ وَلِيُنذَرُواْ بِهِ وَلِيَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِيَذَّكَّرَ أُوْلُواْ الأَلْبَابِ 52 ) سورة ابراهيم


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​
 حقيقى ظريفة يا بنت الفادى  وياريت تبعتى لى زجاجة ضحك بجانب مزة قهقة 
انا مش ببعت حاجه ببلاش​ معذرة أنا حزين على  الكذبة التى تكذبونها وتصدقونها  لذلك ليس لى استطاعة على الضحك
الكذب دا احنا منعرفهوش ولو كان فى بعض المسحين اتعلمو  فا ربنا يسامح اللى كانو السبب

 وارى ان الموضوع قد حاد عن الصواب وباقى المشاركات فى الغالب ستكون استهزاء طبعا عن جهل

 لذلك اقترح 
من هو الأله فى الديانة المسيحية ؟

الهنا ومخلصنا هو يسوع المسيح له كل مجد الذى فضل الموت على الصليب لنحيا معه
فى الملكوت

ماهى صفاته؟
صفات الهى الرحمه الحب الحنيه العطف ولو فضلت اكتب صفاته ايام عمرى مش هتكفى
ماهى اسمائه؟
اسماء الهى لا تحصى لها عددا فهو حنون عطوف رحيم محب متواضع واسماء اخرى كثيرة
وماهى الغايات من خلق الانسان؟
خلق الله الانسان ليتمتع بالحياة فى ظل محبه الله وليمجد الرب
 ماهو تعرف الدين فى الديانة المسيحية؟
المسيحيه دين المحبه والتسامح


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> انت بالضبط بتفكرنى بانسان ماشى فى صحراء قاحلة مليئة بالوحوش المفترسة ومع ذلك عينه مغلقة وحينما سألوه لماذا تغلق عينك اجاب ورد بأنى صديقى عينيه مفتوحة
> 
> الكلام اليك افامينا
> وتحياتى
> ...


حضرتك هتقل ادبك عليا...
قصدك انى اعمى يعنى ولا ايييييييه......لا لا لا ارجوك انا محترم مع الكل متخلنيش ابقى عكس كده ...
وارجو توضييييييييييييييح الكلام :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين انا بثق فى كل الاعضاء ....وعيب الغلط


----------



## ابن ياسين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم
 اولا يا أخ افامينا انا لم اخطأ فيك
 انا قلت انك بتفكرنى واقصد ان من قرائتى لكلامك العقل الباطن قام بتحليله وترجمته الى اشارات  توحى بالمعنى المكتوب 
وبعدين انا اقصد ان الدين مسألة ذات حساسية وليست مسئلة ممكن الواحد يتهاون فيها
 صدقنى ياعزيزى 
ليس هناك مجال او وقت للتجربة اختيارك هو مصيرك الابدى ليس هناك فرصة اخرى لتصحيح الأوضاع
 اما ابيض او اسود ليس هناك الوان رمادية
قال تعالى(
وَأَنذِرِ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمُ الْعَذَابُ فَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ رَبَّنَا أَخِّرْنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ نُّجِبْ دَعْوَتَكَ وَنَتَّبِعِ الرُّسُلَ أَوَلَمْ تَكُونُواْ أَقْسَمْتُم مِّن قَبْلُ مَا لَكُم مِّن زَوَال)

ليس هناك مجال للتجارب

قال تعالى(96 وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ الْحَقُّ فَإِذَا هِيَ شَاخِصَةٌ أَبْصَارُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا قَدْ كُنَّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَذَا بَلْ كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ )

صدق الله العظيم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين .
طرحت الموضوع....ولم الق حيى الان من المسلمين مشاركات جاده وان كان فيه مشاركات فهى لم تقدم اى اجابه شافيه بل كل ماتلقيته هو مجموعه من الردود الواهيه التى لا علاقه لها بالموضوع..
فقد قال المؤرخ بتلر ((لقد اخرجهم الرب لخراب الارض))وللرد على السؤال الاول نقول :
ماالذى قدمه مسلمو مصر لاقباطها ؟
*لم يقدموا الا ماامرهم به الله ذبح قتل سرقه هتك الاعراض حروب فكريه ....الخ.
ومن اشهر مواقف القتل التى تناقلتها اذاعات العالم كله حادثه الكشح وهى غنيه عن التعريف طبعا وتعيد لاذهاننا ذكرى قبيحه وقذره للعنف الناتج من المسلمين ...فتخيل معى ايها القارىء طفله 11 سنوات تجرى هربا من الرصاص ونيران الشيطان ويستقبلها اخوها فى احضانه ليجدها غارقه فى الدماء وقد اسلمت الروح وهذا ابسط ماسمعته عند زيارتى للمكان هناك فقد دخلت الكنيسه وجدت صوره ضخمه لبعض شهداء الكشح والاغلبيه من الاطفال والنساء والشباب بل وحتى المسنين....ومن العجيب انه صادف وقتها حدوث حدوث انفجارات فى تايلاند من قبل الارهاب الاسلامى ومات فيه 350 ..بس التعليق الوحيد ان شهداء الكشح كفره ووحشين و...كوفتس وعضمه زرقه وبما انهم وحشين يبقوا فى النار خالدين اما المسلمين المتفجرين الملاعين فهم فى الجنه خالدين وبالحوريات متمزجين ومبسوطين وسايبين قلوب البشر محروقين....ياى ياغلسين .
((ذكرت الشرطة المصرية أن مسلما كان من بين العشرين قتيلا الذين سقطوا في أحداث العنف الطائفي التي وقعت في قرية الكشح بجنوب مصر 

وقد تم التعرف على جثث ثمانية عشر قتيلا من الأقباط، ولا تزال هوية أحد القتلى مجهولة 

ويقول شاهد عيان إن آثار الحرائق بدت واضحة على العشرات من متاجر القرية المملوكة للأقباط، وإن الهدوء عم القرية اليوم، حيث لزم أغلبية سكانها البالغ عددهم نحو مئتي ألف، منازلهم 

وقد أجريت اليوم الثلاثاء مراسم دفن القتلى بالقرية 

وكانت أعمال العنف قد نشبت إثر خلاف في متجر في القرية يوم الجمعة الماضي. وقد أسفرت عن مقتل عشرين شخصا، بينما أصيب أربعة وأربعون بجراح، طبقا لتصريحات وزارة الداخلية المصرية. وذكر أن فريقا للتحقيق قد أرسل إلى المنطقة 

وقد أضرمت النيران في عشرين مبنى على الأقل وفي عدد من السيارات 

تركزت الصدامات في الكشح التي تبعد حوالي 440 كيلومترا جنوبي القاهرة 

وقد صرح القس ويصا من قرية البلينا المجاورة، لهيئة الاذاعة البريطانية، بأن عمليات نهب وحرق مساكن ومتاجر المسيحيين قد انتشرت إلى 4 قرى أخرى بحلول يوم الإثنين 

وقد عزلت قرية الكشح، وتقول السلطات المصرية إن الوضع الآن هادئ ومسيطر عليه 

وفرض حظر التجول على المنطقة، وقررت السلطات المصرية إجراء تحقيق في الأحداث 

خلاف مالي 

وتقول مراسلتنا في القاهرة كارولين هولي، إن المواجهات الأخيرة تعتبر أخطر أحداث عنف طائفي تشهدها المنطقة منذ أشهر عديدة 

وتقول إحدى الروايات إن صاحب متجر مسيحي رفض الاعتذار لزبون مسلم، فأطلق عليه الأخير النار، وأصاب ثلاثة من المارة 

وأوردت بعض التقارير أن التاجر يدعى راشد فاهم، وأنه قتل في أحداث العنف 

وقال الأسقف ويصا إن البنادق استخدمت من قبل من وصفهم بالبرابرة، لمهاجمة مساكن ومتاجر المسيحيين، بعد صلاة يوم الأحد 

استهداف المتاجر المسيحية 

وقال شهود عيان إن عددا كبيرا من المتاجر والمكاتب المملوكة لمسيحيين، دمرت، وإن قوات الأمن فتحت نيران أسلحتها في محاولة لتفريق الهائجين، مما حدا ببعضهم إلى الرد بالمثل 

وقد فرضت السلطات المصرية حظر التجول في محاولة للسيطرة على الوضع، لكن القتال تصاعد ثانية عندما سمح للسكان بالتجول في نهاية الأسبوع 

الكشح بؤرة توتر 

استرعت الكشح الانتباه الدولي للمرة الأولى في عام 1998، عندما اتهمت جماعة مصرية تعنى بحقوق الانسان الشرطة باعتقال مئات الأقباط وتعذيب العديد منهم أثناء تحقيقها في جريمة قتل اثنين من المسيحيين 

وعبرت الجماعة عن اعتقادها بأن الشرطة وقتها كانت تريد إلصاق التهمة بأحد الأقباط لتجنب تصعيد حدة التوتر بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ))...هذا مانقل عن وكاله البى بى سى ....
وغيره وغيره كتييييييييييير ده غير الاعتدءات اليوميه اللى انا بعانى منها شخصيا ..
والحروب الفكريه هى بالطبع اشرسهم والحديث فيها يطول وهتكلم عليها.........


----------



## حازم (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بهدوء

ايه بس زعلك كده وخرجك من الهدوء الى ماشى عليه من الاول.وخلتها مناظره 

لعلمك لو مكنتش عارف انك وحسب ما شفت فى كلامك انك مؤدب مكنتش رديت عليك.لاكن اتعصبت 

بسرعه والموضوع اتغير زى كل موضوع يتفتح ويتغير اتجاه فى لحظات 

ولو سمحتلى انت مش شايف اى حاجه حلوه بين المسم والمسيحى خالص

يعنى محدش مر عليك من المسلمن حلو . كله وحش كده

وعلشان اكون حيادى ومنصف فى كلامى احب اعرفك ان اى تعدى من المسلم على المسيحى بيكون جاهل

بدينه لان استخدام العنف غير مقبول فى اى دين


انتظر اجابتى على الاسئله الى فى اول الموضوع


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اشهر الحروب الفكريه طبعا طبعا الموضوع الكذاب الشهير الغنى عن التعريف((تحريف الانجيل)).
ومايترتب عليه من حدوث مشاكل للاقباط وخاصه الغير ملمين بالدين ومايكتب فى الصحف والمجلات العربيه والاجنبيه حتى وعلى الرغم من ذلك تستقبل الكنيسه كل هذا بصدر رحب لان كل اله صورت ضدها لاتنجح وهذا وعد لنا...وعلى سبيل المثال فى مقال بتاريخ  6_6_1992 بجريده الاهرام وكاتبه هو الاستاذ عزت السعدنى قضايا حساسه مثل موضوع التحريف والصلب وعلى الرغم من ذلك رفض مناقشه الاراء الوارده له !!!
وعلى الرغم من تداول نسخ محرفه من القران فى مقال مدعم بالصور فى جريده النبا بتاريخ 26_1_2003
وهناك ايضا كتاب بيت المسيح الذى كتبه المصرى احمد عثمان الذى حاول اثبات ان المسيح ...فرعون !!!!!
ده غير طبعا كتب الكذاب الاعظم ((احمد ديدان)) وسنجد ايضا الكاتب الكبير الدكتور مصطفى محمود فى كتابه التوراه يتهجم بشكل قوى على الكتاب المقدس والاستاذ انيس منصور عندما وصف الزبور كتاب للموتى
ده حتى الاعلانات ففى شهر رمضان لعام 2003 اعلان لانشون شيكى دودو  يتناول ايه من الانجيل ويسخر 
منها وهى ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان وانما بلانشون شيكى دودو ...!!!!!
ومش هتكلم بقى على فيلم بحب السيما ولا مسلسل حد السكين ولا مسلسل الجزار عمرو بن العاص وكيف صوروا المسيحيه بصوره مقززه !!!!!ومشكله مريان وكريستين المساكين وكيف ظهروا على العربيه ويهاجمون المسيحيه بكل وقاحه وسفاله مع العلم ان البنتين قالوا فى النبا انهم ((بيهربوا من الكنيسه عشان يقابلوا عرسان السعاده)) واحدهم تصرخ فى التسجيل وتقول ان امها والقسيس كانوا عاوزينهم يروحوا مستشفى دميانه للمجانين!!!!!!!!علشان يمنعوهم من الاسلام!!!!!!!!!
وقضيه وفاء قسطنين كيف عرضت فى الصحف وتم تصوير البابا بشكل سىء جدا..وقضيه الهجوم على الكنائس والكثير وقضايا الفتيات المختطفات واحب اقول للاخوه المسلمين اللى بيدعوا ان دى اكاذيب 
كل منهم يجاوب على هذا السؤال:
((لماذا الغت الحكومه المصريه جلسه النصح والارشاد ولم تسمح للاباء الكهنه بزياره الاشخاص اللى من المفروض انهم اسلموا مع العلم انها فى مبنى امن الدوله !!!!!.
ولكن ....انصافا للحقيقه هناك كتاب مسلمين تبنوا تلك القضيه ودافعوا عن حقوق الاقباط 
ولكنها ذهبت هباااااااااء ...
والسؤال بعد المشاركتان السابقتان :
هل يمكن ان نعيش مع المسلمين بلا خوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى انتظار الردود الجميله....:t32: 
و....ربنا يحفظنا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*نقاش جاد بلا حوار حاد*



> بهدوء
> 
> ايه بس زعلك كده وخرجك من الهدوء الى ماشى عليه من الاول.وخلتها مناظره
> 
> ...


:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## ابن ياسين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
 السلام على من اتبع الهدى



> انا مش ببعت حاجه ببلاش


 ابعتى وكل بالحساب


الكذب دا احنا منعرفهوش ولو كان فى بعض المسحين اتعلمو فا ربنا يسامح اللى كانو السبب



> فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟


(رومية 3_7)

 حقيقى لست أعلم اذا كان بولس الرسول من البعض  الذين تعلموا الكذب ام هو مؤسس مدرسة الكذب
 النص فى  رسالة بولس الى رومية الاصحاح الثالث رقم سبعة



> الهنا ومخلصنا هو يسوع المسيح له كل مجد الذى فضل الموت على الصليب لنحيا معه
> فى الملكوت



اذا كان اله بمعنى سيد عظيم او نبى مقرب فليس هناك اعتراض فكما كان موسى اله فى العهد القديم ولم يتعدى مرتبة العبودية فهكذا المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام

 وأما قصة انه اتصلب حقيقى لا أنكر ان قصة الصلب مؤكدة فى الاناجيل  وبولس  ايضا اكد عليها  ولكن ايضا لا اعرف من الصادق بولس والاناجيل ام بولس ايضا(اذاا كان  صاحب الرسالة )
 العبرانيين 5-7
( 7 الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طَلِبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ، )



> صفات الهى الرحمه الحب الحنيه العطف ولو فضلت اكتب صفاته ايام عمرى مش هتكفى


لكن ممكن نضيف اليها صفة الحزن و الأسف الانتقام والغضب والغيظ والبغض

 تكوين  ص 6 رقم 5-6 وَرَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّ شَرَّ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرِ أَفْكَارِ قَلْبِهِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ شِرِّيرٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ. 6 فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّهُ عَمِلَ الإِنْسَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَأَسَّفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ) هذا الاسف والحزن
 اما الانتقام(24 لِذلِكَ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَزِيزُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «آهِ! إِنِّي أَسْتَرِيحُ مِنْ خُصَمَائِي وَأَنْتَقِمُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِي، ) أشعياء ص1 رقم 24
 ولكى نكون منصفين نذكر  ايضا من سفر الرؤية طبعا بعد عهد المحبة
الرؤيا ص19 رقم 2
( لأَنَّ أَحْكَامَهُ حَق وَعَادِلَةٌ، إِذْ قَدْ دَانَ الزَّانِيَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي أَفْسَدَتِ الأَرْضَ بِزِنَاهَا، وَانْتَقَمَ لِدَمِ عَبِيدِهِ مِنْ يَدِهَا».)

ميخا ص5 رقم 10-15
(10 «وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَنِّي أَقْطَعُ خَيْلَكَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ، وَأُبِيدُ مَرْكَبَاتِكَ..................وَبِغَضَبٍ وَغَيْظٍ أَنْتَقِمُ مِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا»)
أما انه يبغض  المزامير اصحاح 5 رقم 9

( 5 لاَ يَقِفُ الْمُفْتَخِرُونَ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ. أَبْغَضْتَ كُلَّ فَاعِلِي )
وحقيقة لا اعلم كيف يبغض من فداهم بدمه على الصليب 
 نكتفى بهذا القدر من الصفات بالاضافة الى الصفات التى كنت قمتى بذكرها بالاعلى



> اسماء الهى لا تحصى لها عددا فهو حنون عطوف رحيم محب متواضع واسماء اخرى كثيرة


طبعا لا اعتراض ولكن لابد ان نذكرها كاملة للامانة وحتى نكون على علم كامل بما يسره الاله لنا من  معرفة صفاته واسمائه
 وطبعا اهم اسم  للاله فى العهد الجديد هو الاسم الجميل الخروف   وطبعا الشاهد معروف
رؤ يا  يوحنا  اصحاح 5 رقم 6
(6 وَرَأَيْتُ فَإِذَا فِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَفِي وَسَطِ الشُّيُوخِ خَرُوفٌ قَائِمٌ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ، لَهُ سَبْعَةُ قُرُونٍ وَسَبْعُ أَعْيُنٍ، هِيَ سَبْعَةُ أَرْوَاحِ اللهِ الْمُرْسَلَةُ إِلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ...........12 قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:«مُسْتَحِق هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!».))
 والنصوص والشواهد بالاعلى تشتمل على اسماء الجبار والمنتقم 

 ونتعرف اكثر على الاله فى الكتاب المسيحية فهو لا يكتفى انه يكون خروف فهو .......................... نترك التعليق للقارئ


 جاء فى صمويل  الثانى ص 22 رقم من 7-11
(7 فِي ضِيقِي دَعَوْتُ الرَّبَّ، وَإِلَى إِلهِي صَرَخْتُ، فَسَمِعَ مِنْ هَيْكَلِهِ صَوْتِي، وَصُرَاخِي دَخَلَ أُذُنَيْهِ.........0 طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، وَضَبَابٌ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ.......
11 رَكِبَ عَلَى كَرُوبٍ، وَطَارَ وَرُئِيَ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ)

وايضا  نص آخر واترك التعليق للقارئ حتى لا اتهم بتفاسير من عندى غير معتمدة من الكنيسة لذلك نترك القارئ هو الحاكم والفيصل
 جاء فى سفر اشعياء  الاصحاح السابع رقم20
(20 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَحْلِقُ السَّيِّدُ بِمُوسَى مُسْتَأْجَرَةٍ فِي عَبْرِ النَّهْرِ، بِمَلِكِ أَشُّورَ، الرَّأْسَ وَشَعْرَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، وَتَنْزِعُ اللِّحْيَةَ أَيْضًا. ) هذا ترجمة الفانديك 
(في ذلك اليَوم، يَحلِقُ السَّيِّدُ بِموسًى مُستأَجَرَةٍ في عِبرِ النَّهر ( مع مَلِكِ أَشُّور ) الرَّأسَ وشعَرَ الرِّجلَين واللِّحيَةُ أَيضاً تُزال. ) الترجمة العربية المشتركة
وطبعا بين الاقواس اضافة من الكاتب كما نص عليه الملحق الارشادى بالترجمة
وعلى العموم اما الاثنين يحلقان   شعر راسهما وارجلهما معا او  الرب هو الذى يقوم بالحلق وتكون احدى وظائف الرب غير المعلنة (حلاق)



> خلق الله الانسان ليتمتع بالحياة فى ظل محبه الله وليمجد الرب


 معذرة الكتاب المقدس لم يقل هذا  ولكن نرى ماذا قال الله عند خلق أدم
 تكوين ص2
(4 هذِهِ مَبَادِئُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ حِينَ خُلِقَتْ، يَوْمَ عَمِلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ..................لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ.)
 خلق الله الانسان اصلا للرض ليعمل فيها حتى عندما دخل الجنة دخل ليعملها
 تكوين2 
(15 وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا)
 ولما حرج منها مطرود الى الأرض خرج ليعمل فيها
تكوين ص 3 رقم 23
(3 فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا. 24 فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ، )
 لهذا خلق الله الانسان فى الكتاب المقدس



> المسيحيه دين المحبه والتسامح



 اريد تعريف من الكتاب المقدس
 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badr (20 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اشتد الخلاف واحتد النقاش ....وضاعت اصوات الحق والسلام ...
> لذلك قررت فتح هذا الموضوع بلا غرض سىء والله يشهد على....
> كل مااريده هو اجابات وردود لاسئله هامه ((من وجهه نظرى على الاقل))....
> من حق الكل مسيحى ومسلم المشاركه ولكن باحترام....
> ...



لو عايز تعرف اجابات الاسئله دي كلها ماتسألناش احنا ,, اسأل و الدك و جدك و هما يقولولك ,, 
ع الاقل هنا في مصر عمرنا ماحسينا بفرق بين مسلم و مسيحي لا في معامله و لا حقوق و لا واجبات ولا اي حاجه م اللي انت بتتكلم عليها دي ,, الفروقات دي ماظهرتش الا لما جت الناس اللي بتحب تنفخ في النار امثال زكريا بطرس ( عارفه اللي امريكا بتموله ) و كمان الناس اللي بتقولك" البيت بيت ابونا و العرب عايزين يطردونا"- على اسا ان سيدنا محمد كان من الجزيره العريبه ,,, احنا لو اتكلمنا من الناحيه دي هانقول ان البيت لا هو بيت ابونا و لا بيت ابوكو ,, عشان قبلكو كان فيه يهود ,, ولا ايه يا معلم ؟؟؟ --- و كنت تلاقي اليهود ماشيين في الشوراع و يهتفوا " البيت بيت ابونا و الفلسطينيين عايزين يطردونا " - على اساس ان السيد المسيح كان فلسطيني ,,,, 
انا هاقولك عن تجربه شخصيه ,, انا ليا اصدقاء مسيحيين كتير ( بس محترمين ) و باعتبرهم من اعز اصدقائي و متربيين مع بعض و  في افارحنا و افراحهم و احزانا و احزانهم  دايما بنكون جنب بعض ,,, انما للاسف فيه ناس يعز عليها تشوف المسلمين و المسيحيين كويسين مع بعض زي ماقولنا ,,,  ربنا يهديهم .


----------



## حازم (20 ديسمبر 2006)

1_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟



*اكيد ... لانك لو مع الله فلا خوف عيك دون المساس بالعقائد اما القلق ما دام فى عقلك فانت غير ملام . لان صورة الاسلام فى نظر كل اخ مسيحى هى صوره بشعه الى اقصى حد ممكن فلو علمت من هو المسلم الصحيح وتعاملت مع احد منهم انتزع الخوف والقلق من داخلك ​*



2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟


*مثال حى معى انا شخصيا لى صديق مسيحى متدين وانا مثله متدين ولاكن فى الاسلام يجمع بينى وبينه كل خير نتعامل كاننا من عائله واحده فى اوقات صلاتى اصلى ثم اعود اليه وهو كذلك يوم الاحد اترك معه ولدى ويترك ولده معى. لا نقترب من الدين. فى مرضه او حزنه او فرحه يجدنى وانا كذلك (لمذا ننظر بتشائم)​*

3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟

*ربما لا افهم هل تفصد من حيث المعملات اليوميه او القضاء ولاكن على اى حال هناك سلبيات فى العامل اليومى من الجاهلين بالدين(مسيحى ومسلم)لا تدل على جوهر الدين
اما القضاء فينفسم الى قسمين الاول القانون وربما يظلم البعض من الطرفين والثانى القضاء فى الاسلام فاساسه العدل والعدل فقط مجردا من كونك مسيحى او مسلم اما (الجزيه) فى الاسلام يجب شرحه لك بشكل اوسع من هذا ان احببت​​*

4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟
*
اكيد جدا ايضا لان العقائد لا تتعارض مع الحقوق​*


5_هل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ؟


*من قال هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!
الجريمه ان تبتعد عن الله بل يجب عليك القتراب من الله فى الكنيسه فى المسجد فى المعبد
هل تظن انى اوفق على تصرف بعض الخوارج عن دين الاسلام فعلهم اعتداء على الكنسه. 
هل تظن ان الاسلام يفرح بهم ....كلا ...كلا...كلا​*


ملحوظه هامه الاجابات تعبر عن راى قائلها الشخصى ....

*نعم هذا هو الحال​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

كابتن بدر مرحبا بيك اولا واخيرا...
اولا والدى وجدى منتقلين ((متوفين))...
1_ابعد عن المسيح والرسول دلوقتى ماشى....
2_يعنى حضرتك عاوز تفهمنى ان كل الناس سواء المسيحين او حتى المسلمين كلهم بيشوفوا ابونا زكريا ؟
3_وبعدين اقرا الكلام كله وانت هتعرف ان فى حوادث حصلت قبل ابونا زكريا من 1998_1992.
....يعنى مكنش فيه ابونا زكريا ...اوكى..
وبعدين بما انك مش مسيحى هالفت نظرك اشىء بسيط ان بعد ماالكنيسه الارثوذكسيه المصريه انشات القناه الجديده ((اغابى)) ابتدت الناس تسيب ابونا زكريا وقناه الحياه اساسا...مع العلم ان المسلمين رفضوا بث هذى القناه على القمر العربى....تمام كده ياباشا وعلى العموم لو مش مصدقنى تقدر تتابع القناتين وتحكم بنفسك قناه كنايس مصر الارثوذكسيه ولا غيرها ؟؟؟
وبعدين سبب تانى ان قناه الحياه انجيليه وكاثوليكيه ومخلطه يعنى انما قناه اغابى ارثوذكسيه مصريه ميه ميه
ومش بتهاجم حد وده صرف نظر ناس كتييير عن قناه الحياه دى ..ماشى ياباشا 
فى انتظار الرد واهلا بيك :yahoo:


----------



## ابن ياسين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على افضل المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين

 بص يا افا مينا الموضوع ابسط من ما تتخيل
 ليس الامر يأخذ هكذا اذا اردت انت تسب فى المسلمين  فهذا امر لايأخذ عليك ولكن فى حدود
المسلمين بشر وافعالهم ليست مسوقة من الروح القدس والبشر يصيب ويخطأ والا خرج من نطاق البشر
وايضا لو لم يكن البشر تخطأ وتثل وتفعل كل ما نراه  لم يكن هناك لازمة لو جود شريعة من الله  تحكم بينهم وتفصل بين العدل والظلم ولا  كان هناك حاجة لوجود رسل وانبياء تمثل الشريحة العليا من البشر اخلاقا وعلما وزهدا وعبادة وقدوة يقتدى البشر بافعالهم
الدنيا ابتلاء  من الله عز وجل  وعزائنا الاخير انه هناك يوم الحساب الذى  يوفى  الله عز وجل كل انسان بأعماله  ان كانت حسنة فحسنا وان كانت دون ذلك فالله اعلم بعباده
 وعزائنا ايضا فى جنة الخلد الذى يكرم الله فيه عباده ويعوضهم عن مشاق الدنيا  ويزيد الشاكر لنعمته 
والبشر كلهم  على هذا  فاذا كنت تتحدث عن المسلمين فكتب لا تكفى  للتحدث عن اضطهاد العالم المسيحى للاسلام والمسلمين  
مذابح البوسنة والهرسك ليست بعيده ومذابح المسلمين  فى الاندلس التاريخ شاهد عليها وليست الحروب الصليبية عنا ببعيدة
 والتعاون بين الكنائس الغربية والشرقية بما فيهم كنائسكم كلها تحمل تحت طياتها لواء الغدر والخيانة واهباط المهجر ليست عنا ببعيد
 اذن الظلم العالمى ليس خاص بالمسلمين
 وعلى الرغم من ذلك فلكل فعل رد فعل  فلا يشتعل النار من لاشئ وكان الله بالسر عليم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
> اما بعد
> ليس ذنب الاسلام انكم تجهلون به وبحقيقته وجوهره كما ان ليس ذنب المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم انكم اتخذتموه اله ورفعته عن درجة العبودية الى درجة هو ذاته ينكرها
> ولست اريد ان اغوص فى حوارات حول الوهية المسيح
> ...


حضرتك قلت ان الاسلام سمح لاقباط مصر حريه العباده فى كنايسهم ..صح بعد كل اللى قريته ده بالله عليك...الكنيسه اللى بصلى فيها على الحال ده ومفيش داعى لشرح اكتر من كده..
وقلت انه جعل المسيحين احرار صح ....فين الكلام ده..؟؟؟؟
ده حتى ياسيدى وسائل الاعلام المصرى مش وضحت قضيه الكشح صح للناس وادت معلومات مشوهه وناقصه تفتكر لييييييييييييييه؟؟؟
ولما بابا الفاتيكان عمل عملته يالهوىىىىىىىى الدنيا قامت ومش قعدت وكنايس اتهجمت وبنشوف على حوائط الشوارع رسايل تهديد وقتل وموت لينا وقتلوا راهبه بتخدم فى الصومال وحرقوا كنايس فى فلسطين ومات كل اللى فيها بالقنابل الحارقه ...!!!!!!
على الرغم من الشيخ ابن باز سب الانجيل واتهمه بالتحريه قبلها ومفيش حد اتكلم حتى السعوديه...
ولو انتى فى مصر اسال عن الشخص المسلم اللى كان عاوز يفجر كنيسه المعلقه بقنبله مسماريه ولما اعتقلوه قال لهم ان تعليمات شيخ الجامع !!!
لما ده يبقى السلام والحب امال الحرب تبقى ازااااااااى....وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين بالحق مشكله اضطهادالمسيحين للمسلمين ممكن تدينى فكره عن الموضوع وتدينى فكره عن الاضطهاد اللى بتتكلم عنه ولو عندى رد هكتبلك لو مش عندى وفى حد من الاعضاء عنده فكره يرد عليك ولو مفيش برده هدرس الموضوع ..ماشى ..فى الانتظار


----------



## Badr (20 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> كابتن بدر مرحبا بيك اولا واخيرا...
> اولا والدى وجدى منتقلين ((متوفين))...
> 1_ابعد عن المسيح والرسول دلوقتى ماشى....
> 2_يعنى حضرتك عاوز تفهمنى ان كل الناس سواء المسيحين او حتى المسلمين كلهم بيشوفوا ابونا زكريا ؟
> ...


 ومين قال ان كل المسلمين و كل المسيحيين بيكرهوا بعض ؟؟؟؟ - عشان تقوللى ان كان كلهم بيشوفوا زكريا  ولا لا؟؟؟ - طيب هاقوللك على حاجه  قسما بالله العظيم حصلت معايا ,,, انا سألت و احد صاحبي مسيحي عن زكريا بطرس , عارف قاللي ايه ؟؟ -- قاللي زكريا بطرس  مشلوح اصلا و البابا شنوده امر بشلحه ( او بوقفه زي ماتم التصحيح من احد الاعضاء ) ,, و كمان قاللي ايه تخيل,, قاللي زكريا بطرس ده امريكا هي اللي زقاه على مصر و هي اللي بتموله ,,, وفضل يحلفلي و يأكدلي انه ضد زكريا بطرس و ضد اراءه كلها .... و قاللي كمان انه مش مقتنع بكلامه ...
الكلام ده من على لسان واحد مسيحي .


----------



## ابن ياسين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن
 افا مينا انا عايز اعرف حاجة هل المسلمين والنصارى انحصروا فى مصر
 القضية  ليست فى شئ للتمثيلية الماسخة التى تقوم سيادتك بطرحها   المسلمين يقتلوا فى كل مكان   على رؤوس الشهاد وتقول لى اضطهاد؟
 امريكا واعوانها ومنهم اقباط المهجر  طبعا  قائمين ليس همهم الى التحريض ضد المسليمن تحت دعاوى فاشلة
 ويجب تعرف شئ  مهم ان كلمة مسلم غير مرتبطة بجغرافية المكان  المسلم اخو المسلم  فى اى مكان وزمان
 ما يحدث ضد اى مسلم فى اى بقعة على الارض موجه الى ايضا ويجب على نصرته وواضعف الايمان ان احزن واستنكر ما يحدث له
 نظرة بسيطة بقى الى خريطة العالم الى خريطة العالم الاسلامى طبعا  اعمل حرف سبعة بالانجليزى
 وابدا بقى من الشيشان وانت نازل على افغانستان وكشمير وادخل على العراق ولو احببت ان تكمله هلال معكوف وادخل على فلسطين
 عد كم مسلم بيموت اقصد بيذبح يعنى بيقتلوه تحت وطأة الامريكان والروس والاسرائلين المدعومين من امريكا المسيحية
 واما بالنسبة لمصر فالتحريض والتشويه القائم ضد المصريين انت اعلم به اقصد المصريين المسلمين

 وكفاية تمثيل 
 هقولك انا على اضطهاد  بسيط
 فى منطقى الزيتون بالقاهرة هناك شارع اسمه العزيز بالله  هذا الشارع بيقف فيه مسلمين كثير اخوة كلهم ومعظمهم ملتزمين من سنين ده طبعا 
فجأة الشارع اصبح خالى من اى كشك او فرش بيباع فيها الاسدالات للنساء ويباع فيها الكتب الاسلامية ومكان ومصدر لشراء البان وابوال الابل المستخدمة فى العلاج الطبى لبعض الامراض
 وفجأة فوج سيحضر كنيسة العذراء الموجوده  فى شارع طومان باى  والفوج من كنائس غرية وانا رأيت بعينى احد الافواج فى  اتوبيس سوبر جيت كبير  وفيه اجانب متجه جهة الكنيسة
 علشان فوج الاجنبة الكنسى يمر بدون قلق او اضراب  بيوت بحالها اتقطع عيشها
والشارع اصبح خالى  والاكشاك التى هى مصدر رزق -والرازق هو الله طبعا- الى بيوت كثيره سنوات الاخوة موجودين هناك ومجتمعين
  هذا لون بسيط من الاضطهاد  والعملية متكافئة صدقنى  
 الانشغال بالامور هذه بجعل الانسان يرى الامور كبيرة بدون داعى
 وتحياتى


----------



## Badr (20 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اسف ,, نسيت اترحم على والدك و جدك ...


----------



## ابن ياسين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن
افا مينا انا عايز اعرف حاجة هل المسلمين والنصارى انحصروا فى مصر
القضية ليست فى شئ للتمثيلية الماسخة التى تقوم سيادتك بطرحها المسلمين يقتلوا فى كل مكان على رؤوس الشهاد وتقول لى اضطهاد؟
امريكا واعوانها ومنهم اقباط المهجر طبعا قائمين ليس همهم الى التحريض ضد المسليمن تحت دعاوى فاشلة
ويجب تعرف شئ مهم ان كلمة مسلم غير مرتبطة بجغرافية المكان المسلم اخو المسلم فى اى مكان وزمان
ما يحدث ضد اى مسلم فى اى بقعة على الارض موجه الى ايضا ويجب على نصرته وواضعف الايمان ان احزن واستنكر ما يحدث له
نظرة بسيطة بقى الى خريطة العالم الى خريطة العالم الاسلامى طبعا اعمل حرف سبعة بالانجليزى
وابدا بقى من الشيشان وانت نازل على افغانستان وكشمير وادخل على العراق ولو احببت ان تكمله هلال معكوف وادخل على فلسطين
عد كم مسلم بيموت اقصد بيذبح يعنى بيقتلوه تحت وطأة الامريكان والروس والاسرائلين المدعومين من امريكا المسيحية
واما بالنسبة لمصر فالتحريض والتشويه القائم ضد المصريين انت اعلم به اقصد المصريين المسلمين

وكفاية تمثيل 
هقولك انا على اضطهاد بسيط
فى منطقى الزيتون بالقاهرة هناك شارع اسمه العزيز بالله هذا الشارع بيقف فيه مسلمين كثير اخوة كلهم ومعظمهم ملتزمين من سنين ده طبعا 
فجأة الشارع اصبح خالى من اى كشك او فرش بيباع فيها الاسدالات للنساء ويباع فيها الكتب الاسلامية ومكان ومصدر لشراء البان وابوال الابل المستخدمة فى العلاج الطبى لبعض الامراض
وفجأة فوج سيحضر كنيسة العذراء الموجوده فى شارع طومان باى والفوج من كنائس غرية وانا رأيت بعينى احد الافواج فى اتوبيس سوبر جيت كبير وفيه اجانب متجه جهة الكنيسة
علشان فوج الاجنبة الكنسى يمر بدون قلق او اضراب بيوت بحالها اتقطع عيشها
والشارع اصبح خالى والاكشاك التى هى مصدر رزق -والرازق هو الله طبعا- الى بيوت كثيره سنوات الاخوة موجودين هناك ومجتمعين
هذا لون بسيط من الاضطهاد والعملية متكافئة صدقنى 
الانشغال بالامور هذه بجعل الانسان يرى الامور كبيرة بدون داعى
وتحياتى


----------



## حازم (20 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> وبعدين بالحق مشكله اضطهادالمسيحين للمسلمين ممكن تدينى فكره عن الموضوع وتدينى فكره عن الاضطهاد اللى بتتكلم عنه ولو عندى رد هكتبلك لو مش عندى وفى حد من الاعضاء عنده فكره يرد عليك ولو مفيش برده هدرس الموضوع ..ماشى ..فى الانتظار




*ردا على سؤالك لى ان كنت انت  عصبى ام لا . اقول لك دائما الغيره على الدين تكون هى الدافع الاساسى للغضب والعصبيه وكذلك انا فى بعض الاحيان. وقسم لك ان هناك كثير من الموضيع المفتوحه للحوار لم اكتب فيها حرفا واحدا لما فيها من سخريه وسب وشتم لدينى الاسلام ولو كان هذا السب او الشتم لى انا مكنش اغضب وامتنع عن المشاركه. لذلك اتفق مع الحوار اذا كان على اساس الفهم والتوضيح وليس هداما

اما عن الاضطهاد فى المعتقد الدينى

كل ما كتبته اعرفه فى بلدى مصر ولاكن يجب ان نتأكد من ان الاضطهاد ليس له اساس فى العقيده الاسلاميه او المسيحيه وكلها اعمال فرديه لا ينبغى ان نلقى بها على الدين
اما الكاتب الذى يكتب فى الدين دون ان يكون اهل له فالوزر عليه لا نلقى به على الاسلام
اما موضوع تحريف الكتاب المقدس فهذا امر لا اخوض فيه لاننى لست هنا لذلك ولا اقارن الاسلام بالمسيحيه ارجو ان تفهمنى ليكن كل منا عقيده خاصه به. 

انت عارف ان زمان مكنش فيه عساكر على الكنيسه.

نفسى نرجع زى زمان*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> ومين قال ان كل المسلمين و كل المسيحيين بيكرهوا بعض ؟؟؟؟ - عشان تقوللى ان كان كلهم بيشوفوا زكريا ولا لا؟؟؟ - طيب هاقوللك على حاجه قسما بالله العظيم حصلت معايا ,,, انا سألت و احد صاحبي مسيحي عن زكريا بطرس , عارف قاللي ايه ؟؟ -- قاللي زكريا بطرس مشلوح اصلا و البابا شنوده امر بشلحه ( او بوقفه زي ماتم التصحيح من احد الاعضاء ) ,, و كمان قاللي ايه تخيل,, قاللي زكريا بطرس ده امريكا هي اللي زقاه على مصر و هي اللي بتموله ,,, وفضل يحلفلي و يأكدلي انه ضد زكريا بطرس و ضد اراءه كلها .... و قاللي كمان انه مش مقتنع بكلامه ...
> الكلام ده من على لسان واحد مسيحي .


بشكرك جدا على ردك الاكثر من محترم وعلى العموم انا بامانه مش بتفرج عليه ولا متابعه خالص ودى حاجه لعلمك لانى بحب اشوف واقرا عن المناظرات اكتر والصراحه ابونا زكريا مش بستمتع بيه خالص ...وممل حبتين فى مره اتفرجت على حلقه ومن الحظ كنت متفرج عليها من قبل


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على اله وصحبه وسلم اجميعن
> افا مينا انا عايز اعرف حاجة هل المسلمين والنصارى انحصروا فى مصر
> القضية ليست فى شئ للتمثيلية الماسخة التى تقوم سيادتك بطرحها المسلمين يقتلوا فى كل مكان على رؤوس الشهاد وتقول لى اضطهاد؟
> امريكا واعوانها ومنهم اقباط المهجر طبعا قائمين ليس همهم الى التحريض ضد المسليمن تحت دعاوى فاشلة
> ...


عيب اوى لما تقول عليا بمثل ودى تمثليات ..انا..مش...بمثل 
ولعلمك الخاص لو كلفت صوابعك الجميله دى ودورت فى كل مشاركاتى هتعرف ردودى بجد..
وبعدين براحه على نفسك اعصابك اعصابك...خلى بالك دى ثانى مره تغلط فيها..وبالمنسبه مش بعرف امثل.
اما بقى موضوع شارع السنين والمنقبين والاكشاك ده المنطقه مش فيها اكشاك خالص كلهم بيفرشوا فى 
الارض وبعدين بالنسبه لخط سير الفوج السياحى الحكومه هى اللى بتحدد السير وايه علاقه ده بالكلام اللى
حضرتك بتكتبه انا بتكلم عن ناس بتموت وبتتقتل واسر بتنهار وشعب بيعانى وترجع تقولى تمثيليات !!!
وبالنسبه بقى حضرتك لصواريخ وبمب امريكا اللى بتتكلم عليه ده ملوش برده علاقه......
الصاروخ والرشاش والقنبله مش بتنقى لييييييييه لانه سلاح اعمى اوكى..
والعمليه مش متكافئه وعمرها ماهتكون متكافئه ...
واظن كده اجابه السؤال الاول محسومه لى على الاقل وباجابه السؤال الاول احسم الثانى ايضا 
واتمنى منكم اجوبه موفقه على 3 اسئله الباقيه..وياريت الرد بهدوء يابن ياسين ..


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> ...







ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اخيرا حد اتعطف عليا ودخل معايا ايدى وجعتنى من كتر الكتابه بالمنسبه يابنت الفادى مشركاتك زى العسل وحلوه جدا شكرا على مشركاتك نورتى الموضوع بيها..
مش عارف الاخ ياسين متعصب ليه مع ان العضو حازم بيشارك برده بس مش عصبى كده ده بيقولى بعمل تمثليات ........


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش يا افا مينا مكنتش شايفه المشاركات دى كلها
اصل الاخ يا سين زى متقول كدا فاكر نفسه دارس 
مع انه بياخد كل حاجه بالمعنى اللفظى للكلمه
وبياخد المقطوعه اللى قدامه بس من غير ما يربطها باللى قبلها واللى بعدها
موضوعك جميل يا مينا ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## حازم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> 1_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟
> ايوة طبعا ممكن بس فى المشمش​2_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟
> لما يهدر دمه اكيد هيحبه لانه هيدخل الجنه  على قفاه​3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟
> طبعا الاسلام بيتكرم عليه وبيتركه اضيق الحدود هو احنا هننب ولا ايه​4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟
> ...



*
حسستينى انها مجزره ورفض تام  تجاه اى مسيحى 

هل تظنين ان الاسلام عصبابه من البشر لا هم لهم غير الاضطهاد والقتل والتعزيب 

انا لا انكر بعض السلبيات من اشخاص لا يجب ان نلقى بها على الدين الاسلامى

ليه شيفه الصفحه سود كده. مفيش فيها ولا  نقطه بيضه خالص

على اى حال ده رايك  بس بدعيلك يتغير شويه علشان الحياه تكون اجمل​*


----------



## ابن ياسين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> معلش يا افا مينا مكنتش شايفه المشاركات دى كلها
> اصل الاخ يا سين زى متقول كدا فاكر نفسه دارس
> مع انه بياخد كل حاجه بالمعنى اللفظى للكلمه
> وبياخد المقطوعه اللى قدامه بس من غير ما يربطها باللى قبلها واللى بعدها
> موضوعك جميل يا مينا ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​



بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
 جميل منك يابنت الفادى  انك اعترفتى ان المعنى اللفظى لهذه النصوص تؤدى الى المعنى الذى يفهمه القارئ 


لكن مازالت على حيرة كبيرة
 حقيقى ما هو الذى يمكن ان  افهمه من  قول كهذا( وبغيظ وغضب انتقم الرب من الأمم الذين لم يسمعوا)
 حقيقى لا اعلم ما ذا تريدين أن افهم عندما اقرأ ان الرب يغضب ويشتد به الغضب حتى يغتاظ ويشتد اكثر فينتقم من الامم
هل اى تفسير ممكن ينفى الغيظ والغضب والانتقام ؟
أم ان الغيظ له معنى اخر عندما يسطره الكاتب داخل صفحات الكتاب ؟
ام ممكن انه يكون غيظ بفرح
 والحزن الذى هو ايضا من صفات الرب ممكن يكون حزن بسعادة
وممكن نقول ان الرب يبغض ويكره بمحبة
 صدقى ممكن
وممكن نقول انه خلصه من الموت يعنى أل الموت بدل الموت من الحزن يبقى الموت من الضرب
 صدقينى كل حاجة ممكنة داخل صفحات الكتاب المقدس

 وعلى فكرة انا مضطر احتفظ بالمعنى اللفظى لأنى  لن اجد تفسير و احد منطقى او حتى  متفق عليه من اهل اليانة المسيحية
سأضرب مثل
الافخاريسيتا اكيد عارفاها  او العشاء الربانى  الكاثوليك والارثوذكس موافقين ان الخبز والخمر يتحول حقيقة الى جسد المسيح  وان الذى يؤكل هو فعلا  جسد المسيح
 لكن اذا تحولنا الى البروستانت والانجيليين سنجده  مجاز وشئ رمزى لا يتعدى ذلك
دعك من البروستانت بعض الارثوذكس يقولون ان الخمر هذا المستخدم فى تحضير جسد الرب  ليس خمرا حقيقيا بل هو شئ غير مسكر وليس كالخمر المعروف
 الحقيقة انه ليس هناك اتفاق على شئ واحد حتى أخذ به
 دعك من هذا
 سفر نشيد الانشاد البابا شنوده والارثوذكس على العموم يقول ان الالفاظ الجنسية الموجوده به هى مجاز ورمز الى جسد الكنيسة وبنائها
 ولكن اذا ذهبنا الى التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس سنجد ان سفر نشيد الانشاد  هو عبارة عن صورة رمزيه للعلاقة بين الزوجين
 عرفتى لماذا من الافضل الاحتفاظ بالمعنى اللفظى على حقيقته حتى لا لقع فى تناقضات وتعارضات لا تفيد بشئ
 وتحياتى وانا لست متعصب


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
> جميل منك يابنت الفادى  انك اعترفتى ان المعنى اللفظى لهذه النصوص تؤدى الى المعنى الذى يفهمه القارئ
> 
> 
> ...


​


ابن ياسين قال:


> :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *
> حسستينى انها مجزره ورفض تام  تجاه اى مسيحى
> 
> هل تظنين ان الاسلام عصبابه من البشر لا هم لهم غير الاضطهاد والقتل والتعزيب
> ...




يا اخ حازم مهو المسلم لما يعامل المسيحى كويس ميبقاش مسلم
انت مش بتقرا الكتب بتاعتكم كويس ولا ايه
انا بتكلم عن المسلمين بقااااااا  اللى بجد​


----------



## حازم (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> يا اخ حازم مهو المسلم لما يعامل المسيحى كويس ميبقاش مسلم
> انت مش بتقرا الكتب بتاعتكم كويس ولا ايه
> انا بتكلم عن المسلمين بقااااااا  اللى بجد​



*ده اتهام لى انا شخصيا انى مش مسلم. بشكل غير مباشر.لاكن انتى او غيرك معزورين علشان مشفتوش غير تعصب وعنف بغض من الذين يظنون انفسهم انهم يطبقون الاسلام والاسلام بعيد عنهم تماما. اما معرفتى بدينى فانا على قدر معقول ولست بعالم اسلامى ولا اجد فى كتبى غير الخير وتسامح . اما المسلم الحقيقى فهو المعتدل دينيا وفكريا وهذا يقنى واسلامى​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم;151858 قال:
			
		

> *ده اتهام لى انا شخصيا انى مش مسلم. بشكل غير مباشر.لاكن انتى او غيرك معزورين علشان مشفتوش غير تعصب وعنف بغض من الذين يظنون انفسهم انهم يطبقون الاسلام والاسلام بعيد عنهم تماما. اما معرفتى بدينى فانا على قدر معقول ولست بعالم اسلامى ولا اجد فى كتبى غير الخير وتسامح . اما المسلم الحقيقى فهو المعتدل دينيا وفكريا وهذا يقنى واسلامى​*



اةة صح
اصل انا قريت فى القران 
امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدون ان لا اله الا الله وان...................الخ
وكمان مكتوب
وكتب عليكم القتال وهو خيرا لكم
برضوووووو دا تسامح واعتدال
اتركو لهم اضيق الطرق منتهى المحبه والاكرام ياراجل
صدقنى مش عارفه اقولك اد ايه انتو بتعملونا باكرام​


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> وكتب عليكم القتال وهو خيرا لكم



لا فعلا واضح انك قاريه كتير ههههههههههههههههه
نصيحه ليكي اقري بجد مش تقري عشان تحاولي تطلعي شبهه 
وأنا ممكن اجبلك تفاسير وأشرحلك
بصي
انا مش هاقولك ان معاملة المسلم للمسلم زي المسلم للمسيحي
لا طبعا في فرق
والاسلام فرق في المعامله بين المسلم والمسيحي
بس بشرط يبقى في عدل يعني منظلمكمش ولا نفتري عليكم
والادله كتير
منها حكاية اليهودي الي كان كل يوم يرمي النفايات والقذورات على بيت الرسول لحد مافيوم الشخص اليهودي ماعملمش زي كل يوم راح الرسول زاره لعله يكون تعرض لأذى او مرض

وكمان لما كان بيبقى في جنازة لنصراني او يهودي بتعدي من أمام الرسول الرسول كان بيبكي
الصحابه كانوا بيسألوه ليه بتبكي قالهم لأن نفس هربت منه الى النار

الرسول عايز الناس كلها تدخل الجنه مش عايز حد يدخل النار
وان كان في بعض التفرقه
زي عدم القاء السلام على النصراني فده مجرد موقف عشان يخلي النصراني او اليهودي او غيره  يحس انه على باطل ويبتدي يفكر

وده كله مش ادانه للرسول لا بل ده من رحمته


----------



## بنت الامارات (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اصراحه انا قرييت اردوود بس انتو ليش ماخذييييين فكره سياه عن الاسلاااااااااام والمسلمين
ولي خلاكم اتجووفو اجي المحطات التلفزيونيه بس والله نحن غيييير عن هاذي الصووره المسيئه للمسلمين

وبجاوب على اسالتكم
_هل يمكن التعايش مع المسلمين بلا هموم بلا خوف بلا قلق ؟نعم وليش لا ونحن عندنا اساتذه مسيحين 
في لامارات ونحترمهم وايييييييد


_هل من الممكن ان يكون حب المسلم للمسيحى حب بلاشوائب ؟ اكيد.. وليش مانحبهم كل حد وديانته

3_هل يحصل المسيحى على حقوقه كامله فى ظل الاسلام ؟نعم وذا ماتصدقووني تعالو الامارات وشوفوو دبي كل الاديان فيها وحتي حطين للمسيحين كناائس لصلاه.. وحتي في مدينة العين في كنيسه للمسيح

4_هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله مسيحيه ؟ماعرف
5_هل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ؟لا والف لا الله وحده يفرج همووم .. ويغفر الذنوب ..


شكرا على لاسئله


----------



## دروب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

هلو يا بنت الامارات
شلونج انشاء الله بخير اولا انا اسمي دروب وسعيد ان اتعرف عليج وانا معجب جدا بفكرج المتزن وحياج الله
بس اكيد لا تفهمين هالطروحات بشكل غلط لان مثل هذي الامور تحدث فعلا ولا يحس بالوجع الا صاحبو
واحنا نحترم كل انسان يحترم الانسان لانه انسان على صورة الله تعالى
بس احنا العرب محتاجين شوية تنوير عقل وثقافة التسامح
لا ثقافة المنافسة واظهار من هو الاحق بالعيش
وبارك الله بيج اختي العزيزة


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> لا فعلا واضح انك قاريه كتير ههههههههههههههههه
> نصيحه ليكي اقري بجد مش تقري عشان تحاولي تطلعي شبهه
> وأنا ممكن اجبلك تفاسير وأشرحلك
> بصي
> ...


حضرتك يااخ لورد لم تقدم شىء جديد سوى انك تهاجم الاعضاء فقط ....وياريت لو عندك اى دليل لكلامك 
اكتبه او ابعته ..اوكى مستنى ردك


----------



## ابن ياسين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا غير معترض اصلا*




بنت الفادى قال:


> ابن ياسين قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين
> ...


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> منها حكاية اليهودي الي كان كل يوم يرمي النفايات والقذورات على بيت الرسول لحد مافيوم الشخص اليهودي ماعملمش زي كل يوم راح الرسول زاره لعله يكون تعرض لأذى او مرض




*يا لورد رسولك لم يكن يكره فى حياته احد مثل اليهود والكلام ده مافيش دليل عليه غير الحكاوى ومن رواه غير موثوق به*



lord12 قال:


> وكمان لما كان بيبقى في جنازة لنصراني او يهودي بتعدي من أمام الرسول الرسول كان بيبكي
> الصحابه كانوا بيسألوه ليه بتبكي قالهم لأن نفس هربت منه الى النار
> 
> وده كله مش ادانه للرسول لا بل ده من رحمته





*مين هو علشان يعرف راحت للنار ولا للجنه وبعدين لو بكى زى ما بتقول وان كنت اشك فى ذلك فده هايبقى علشان الجزيه اللى فلت من دفعها المسيحى اللى مات  ههههههه*


----------



## ابن ياسين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *يا لورد رسولك لم يكن يكره فى حياته احد مثل اليهود والكلام ده مافيش دليل عليه غير الحكاوى ومن رواه غير موثوق به*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



خلاص حتى النصارى اصبحوا علماء فى الحديث
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله عليه العظيم
 فوضت امرى اليك يا صاحب الامر


----------



## mfwxm (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا سؤالك هل يمكن التعايش معانا بلا هموم او بلا قلق فا اساءلى التاريخ عن معاملة الاسلام لكم عند فتح مصر وانكم اكثر من فرحتم بفتح الاسلام لمصر لنجدتكم من ايدى الروم المغتصب لكم ورحمة الاسلام بكم 
اما السؤال الثانى حب المسلم للمسيحى بلا شوائب فردى من القراءن 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين امنوا اليهود والذين اشركوا ولتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين امنوا الذين قالو انا نصارى ذلك بان منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وانهم لا يستكبرون) 
 سؤالك الثالث انكم لا تحصلون على حقوقكم كامله فى البلد الاسلاميه فعرفنى مثل ايه؟؟؟ انا اللى اعرفه انكم بتخدو حقوقكم كامله 
اما سؤالك الرابع انه هل يحصل غير المسيحين على حقوقهم فى دوله غير مسيحيه فانك اذا كان لك عينين وترى ولم يكن فى قلبك كل هذا الحقد الاعمى فا انك ستعرف معاملة الدول الكبرى للاسلام والمسلمين على كونهم ارهابيا مثل امريكا وابادة روسيا للمسلمين الشيشان وافغانستان 
 ام سؤالك الخامس فهل اللجوء الى الله جريمه ما الجرم فى هذا وسبحان الله


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين امنوا اليهود والذين اشركوا ولتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين امنوا الذين قالو انا نصارى ذلك بان منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وانهم لا يستكبرون)


ايه الجهل ده القران بيقول ((لتجدن اقربهم موده )) يعنى احنا اللى بنحبكم يافالح وبلاش العبقريه المبالغ فيها دى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن ياسين


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق



بلاش اهانات للسيد المسيح لو سمحت


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اشتد الخلاف واحتد النقاش ....وضاعت اصوات الحق والسلام ...
> لذلك قررت فتح هذا الموضوع بلا غرض سىء والله يشهد على....
> كل مااريده هو اجابات وردود لاسئله هامه ((من وجهه نظرى على الاقل))....
> من حق الكل مسيحى ومسلم المشاركه ولكن باحترام....
> ...



-


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الحبيب على ردك اما بالنسبه للسؤال الاخير ساجيب عليه ..
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ابن ياسين (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين الى يوم الدين
 الاى الاخLIGHTBLUE70 



> لا مش ممكن لانهم كل الوقت يستنوا غلطة من مسيحي واحد علشان يعملوا القصة انها هجوم على الاسلام فبالتالي يتملكون ذريعة لمهاجمة المسيحييين
> مثل محاضرة بابا الفاتيكان راحوا المسلمين في فلسطين هجموا عل كنيستين في نابلس


 جميل منك انك وصفتها بأنها غلطة منه وعلى هذا حجم الغلطة بحجم قائلها فأما يكون اكبر منصب فى الفاتيكان هو الذى اصدر منه هذا الخطأ يكون هذا تصريح عن رأى شعب الكنيسة كلها 
وطبعا انا لا اويد حوث مثل هذه الانفعالات فقط لأنها ليست من  الاسلام فى  شئ وليس من أداب الاسلام 
 واقرأ اذا شئت قول الله تعالى
(لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ 186) سورة ال عمران
وحقيقة ما فعله بيندكت هذا ما الا تصديقا لقول الله تعالى الذى عنده علم الغيب وعلى كل حال هذه افعال بشرية والدين لا يقاس بأفعال اتباعه


> قوله تعالى‏:‏ ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون*الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبلهم هم به يؤمنون*وإذايتلى عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين*أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين بما صبروا ويدرؤون بالحسنة السيئة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون*وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين‏
> 
> فقلت له ذات يوم‏:‏ يا رسول الله أي قوم النصارى ‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ لا خير فيهم ولا فيمن يحبهم


يكفى فى هذا المقام أن اضع  تكملة النص من الرابط الذى قد قمت بوضعه

فقلت له ذات يوم‏:‏ يا رسول الله أي قوم النصارى‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ لا خير فيهم ولا فيمن يحبهم قلت في نفسي‏:‏ أنا - والله - أحبهم‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وذاك حين بعث السرايا وجرد السيف‏.‏ فسرية تخرج وسرية تدخل والسيف يقطر قلت‏:‏ يحدث بي الآن اني أحبهم، فيبعث الي فيضرب عنقي، فقعدت في البيت فجاءني الرسول ذات يوم فقال‏:‏ يا سلمان أجب رسول الله قلت‏:‏ هذا - والله - الذي كنت أحذر قلت‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ اذهب حتى ألحقك قال‏:‏ لا والله حتى تجيء، وأنا أحدث نفسي ان لو ذهب فافر‏.‏ 

فانطلق بي حتى انتهيت اليه فلما رآني تبسم وقال لي‏:‏ يا سلمان ابشر فقد فرج الله عنك، ثم تلا على هؤلاء الآيات ‏{‏الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله هم به يؤمنون‏}‏ إلى قوله ‏{‏لا نبتغي الجاهلين‏}‏ قلت‏:‏ يا رسول الله - والذي بعثك بالحق - سمعته يقول‏:‏ لو أدركته فامرني ان أقع في النار لوقعتها، انه نبي لا يقول إلا حقا، ولا يأمر إلا بالحق‏.‏ 
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=399


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> اةة صح
> اصل انا قريت فى القران
> 
> *قرأه بدون دراسه​*
> ...


.
.
.


----------



## mfwxm (27 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> ايه الجهل ده القران بيقول ((لتجدن اقربهم موده )) يعنى احنا اللى بنحبكم يافالح وبلاش العبقريه المبالغ فيها دى



لا انا قصدى انكم انتم لما تعرفو الحقيقه بعكس اليهود :t32:


----------

